# J. Marr



## katwijk (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello 

I'am Arie from the Netherlands and my name here is katwijk. I'am looking for info/details from the vessels H 2, H 135, H 771 and H 1065 those fv's are from the former fleet off J .Marr. What i looking for a; the former owners and name's b; where are those fv built and c; technical information. Have you that info please send it to me and i' am you very greatfull. Iff i can help you please ask me i'am interesting in the Dutch fleet from katwijk. You can mail it to me my e mail adress is [email protected]nl


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello Arie.

The Vessels names are as follows

Kirkella H2 , Farnella H135 , Marbella H771 and Swanella H1065

Kirkella H2 was built as the Glenrose 1 H2 for the Onward Fishing Company in 1990 by Cochrane Shipbuilders Selby Yorkshire. Her dimensions are 38.6m overall length , 33.5m registered length , 9.7m beam , 6.55m draft and she is powered by a Ruston 6RK270 of 1268kw/1723hp. She is a fresh fish trawler.









Farnella H135 was built for the J Marr company in 2000 by Appeldore Shipbuilders in Devon. She is 40.2m overall length , 36.24m registered length , 10.5m beam , 6.75m draft and is powered by a MaK 6M25 engine of 1790kw/2400hp. She is a fresh fish trawler.









Marbella H771 was built as the Shetland Challenger LK143 in 1989 , sold and renamed Klara Birtling before Marr bought her. Built in 1989 by Langsten Slip & BAtbyggeri AS in Tomrefjord , Norway. She is 69.6m overall length , 61.63m registered length , 13.5m beam , 7.6m draft and is powered by a Bergen BRM-6 engine of 2425kw/3295hp. She is a freezer trawler.









Swanella H1065 was built as the Stamsund in 1989 before Marr bought her and gave her a temporary name of Irvana H1065. Built in 1989 by Slipen Mek Verksted of Sandnessjoen Norway. She is 53.1m overall length , 45.45m registered length , 12m beam , 6.9m draft and is powered by a Wartsilla Wichmann 6L28B engine of 1980kw/2690hp. She is a freezer trawler.









Davie Tait


----------

